# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Pivot Chart Not Showing All Data

## Gtrtim112

This is probably an easy one for those of you familiar with Pivot charts. I have a slicer containing 4 categories or KPIs of data for multiple locations (notated by numbers). When unfiltered, all 4 KPIs are visible. When I filter to one number, two of the KPI's will dim and are not visible. I can manually pull those two categories up but cannot make all 4 show at the same time.

Curious if someone can explain why for me?

Example attached.

----------


## stasinek

Hello,
Try to change your data layout to the one in the "Data" sheet.

----------


## Gtrtim112

> Hello,
> Try to change your data layout to the one in the "Data" sheet.



That makes much more sense... thank you for explaining and making it easy to understand what needed to be changed.

----------

